# Help with decision on buying this Colnago



## CyclePimps01 (Aug 11, 2010)

Posted this in Retro as well...

I am contemplating buying this bike. Can anyone tell me what it is and how much do you think it is worth?

Mid-90s Dream Decor or C95, owner is unsure. 55cm c-t, 53cm c-c seat tube, 54.5cm c-c top tube. Complete Campy 8-speed Ergo Group. Wheels are Campy hubs with Mavic rims. Great shape for its age but does have some blemishes. White and royal blue paint with pink accents and chrome lugs.

Is $650 a good price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

that's a wonderful looking bike. I'm not sure what it's actually worth.. but I would probably pay the $650 for it.

how the heck does the owner not know what model it is?


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I would pay that. That's not an entry level group either, possibly Chorus or Record.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Worth every penny of $650


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I would jump all over it. That's a steel frame, so its not a Dream. That is a Chorus ErgoPower group,a nd that bike has other good components as well.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2009)

If you like it , buy it! 
It is certainly worth the $650.00 that you wil be paying.

Good luck!


----------

